

Non-Admin Chrome Frame Reaches Stable - franze
http://blog.chromium.org/2011/08/non-admin-chrome-frame-reaches-stable.html

======
nodata
I don't want software writable by non-admin. It's a huge security hole.

~~~
delta1
I think you may have a misunderstanding on the _non-admin_ part of the post..

~~~
nodata
How so? I want binaries to be unwritable by users.

